# 4 E3 strobes N more leds



## plb04090 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guys I have 4 of the E3 led lights from strobes N more and love them they are bright and work great.The only problem is
1 I forgot how to change the patten and would like to 
2 I dont know if i can have all 4 of the alternate together. I have all 4 LED with the sync wire tide togther. 
Does any one know if this will work for me or not. Thanks for the input ahead of time if I forget to later


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

blue wire is yous flash pattern momtery put + power to it wil change your pattern 

yellow wire is your sync wire and make sure all your light are on the same pattern before connect the sync wire together


----------



## plb04090 (Feb 20, 2010)

thank alot man i will try that this weekend


----------



## plb04090 (Feb 20, 2010)

I am back again and just had a chance to do this the past weekend. When i touched the blue wire to my + feed nothing changed. I do have all the yellow wires tied in with each other along with the blue. is there something i am missing?


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*E3*

My E4's require you to touch the blue wire to ground to change the pattern.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

also, what are you attempting to accomplish with the sync. If you're looking to have 2 flash then the other two you have to set two to the same pattern and then the second two to the next pattern. When you change the pattern you will notice that some of the patterns repeat themselves. That's why! At least that's how my E4's are!


----------

